# my golden threw up poop?



## gmichaelsmith3 (Jan 25, 2017)

My 11 year old Golden threw up what appears to be normal shaped poop with some yellow liquid twice this week, and now just dry heaved and went back to sleep. He doesn't have the habit of eating his own poop and hasn't eaten any on my watch. He is still having his usual twice daily bowel movements, doesn't plan on skipping a meal and is completely his normal self. Should I be concerned by this, or just keep an eye on it?

Any advice would be very helpful.

Thank you,
Mike and Baxter


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

I would ring your vet as soon as you can. Although good that he is pooping ok it can be a sign of an obstruction. I would get him checked out asap. Best of luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Agree, obstruction is first thing that comes to mind. I would go to the vet absolutely.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Please let us know what the vet says.


----------

